# Observed new Mini Countryman out testing



## keeble (Aug 6, 2007)

At least once a week, I see various black BMWs and a red Clubman heading north through the High Desert on durability test drives. Lately, they've included a black Mini Countryman (4-door) in their caravan. What's the initial opinion of the 4-door Countryman at the Mini Board.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

keeble said:


> What's the initial opinion of the 4-door Countryman at the Mini Board.


Personally I don't get it. :dunno:

But then again I don't understand BMW SUVs or the 5erGT.


----------

